# New to nissans...1995 Maxima



## rdw72777 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all.

So I'm new to the threads. After 12 years with a Plymouth neon that ran great but that I refused to maintain the body on, it was stolen in glorious Philadelphia. As such I have recently purchased a 1995 Maxima.

About the car. It is a 1995 Nissan Maxima, 4 door sedan, black, automatic, leather seats, power locks/windows. The engine is stock as is pretty much everything else, including the disappointing radio.

Anyways, the vehicle has only 88,000 miles (Carfax checked out). It runs well engine wise, and I got it for under $3K. Had to put some decent $$$ into brakes which is why I was able to get a decent deal at purchase. As of today I am in at about $4K, but the car is nice and I'd like to contiue keeping it nice as there are a few non-horrfic problems.

Below is a list of things I've noticed that I'd like to upgrade or need to fix at some point. I'm looking for people who have had these replaced (I am not a DIYer...repeat not). I live in Philly if that makes a difference to any advice given.

--This morning the antenna made a weird grinding sound (car has the automatic retract and re-raise antenna). It has been wripped off somehow, probably again on the great Philly streets. The wiring somehow broke, but ti sounds like the little "motor" that retracts and extends works fine. What would I expect to pay to get a new antenna put in? Would I be better served going to a dealer or a good auto sound shop and get an updated stereo at the same time? The radio still works so this isn't a necessity, but definitely something I'd like to look into.

--When I initially got the car, I had 2 mechanics give it a once over, one at a chain and one at a recommended "doesn't screw customers" shop. The chain shop said I needed lower ball joints, the other did not, but admittedly I failed to mention this to the second shop looking for an independent diagnosis. What would new ball joints cost me at a dealer versus another shop (Midas/Firestone/Meineke)? I normally find dealers are competitive with a lot of these chain shops (especially considering the quality) but just wondering about others opinions.

--While talking with a guy at the shop where my stolen Neon was being held, he mentioned trouble with timing belts being common on 1995 maxima. I looked in the forums and didn't see too much negative timing belt history. Anyone have any comments on typical things to watch out for (besides stereo stuff) as I'm really only concerned with the car getting me to work each day comfortably and safely.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forums. You should be able to find lots of help here. Good find on the 95.4th gen's are my favorite.(I've had 3 of them.)
The antenna runs about 40 bucks from the dealer. Install it yourself with a friend(takes 2 people) and it'll take less than 5 minutes. Plus you'll save money.
Radio's are easy also, but if youre not a DIY'er then I'd suggest letting a stereo shop do the install.
Lower balljoints are pain in the a** and if I recall arent interchange able, meaning you'd have to replace the lower control arm. Let a shop do the work, you'll need an alignment afterwards.
And as far as timing belts goes, all 4th gen Maxima's have internal timing chains. If anything you'd just need to have the guides replaced if it makes a lot of noise. But you dont have to worry about a belt.
Hope this helps, congrats on the new ride, and enjoy it. Its a few steps up from a Neon.


----------



## nafddur (Oct 19, 2007)

As has been pointed out, 95 maximas have timing chains instead of belts. Any shop that insists that timing belts are a problem when in fact there ARE no belts, needs to be immediately dropped.


----------

